# What do you consider "good health"?



## Carla (Aug 10, 2016)

About a year ago, I was asked to fill out a form in the doctor's office relating to Medicare. One of the questions asked how I would rate my health. Such a vague question, at least I thought it was, as many seniors deal with chronic conditions as I do. I think the top choice was "very good", then good, fair and poor. To me, good would signify the ability to take care of oneself, get around, maybe exercise and mentally coherent. What do you say?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 10, 2016)

I agree Carla, I might add living a healthy lifestyle and having a good outlook on life.


----------



## Carla (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah, maybe good should be followed in parenthesis by (as it's gonna get)  ha-ha.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2016)

Carla said:


> Yeah, maybe good should be followed in parenthesis by (as it's gonna get)  ha-ha.


That's funny but probably true!


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 10, 2016)

Good health, I'd say:

full mobility
good memory, good mood
no heart problems
no diabetes
no chronic pain


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 10, 2016)

I'd add to all of the above with not even getting close to meeting my deductible for the year.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 10, 2016)

I can see, move, hear enough, feed and dress myself, no breakdowns lately so fairly optimistic, blood pressure and weight are at happy numbers and I can out hike many thirty year olds...yep almost optimal health there.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 10, 2016)

As good as it gets for a life-long smoker and bon vivant I guess. Blood pressure ain't perfect; neither is weight, but what the hell


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 11, 2016)

I ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was.  ~ Toby Keith


----------



## Carla (Aug 11, 2016)

The reason I brought this up is because by the time we're eligible for Medicare, many of us have conditions such as high blood pressure, high cholesterol, arthritis and such--let's face it-our bodies are showing a little wear and tear. Not everyone-I get that. But without given parameters, I'm imagining poor health to be next to death. There are meds for high bp, and other maladies so I figure if you have all that under control, your health may still be considered good. Maybe this question is more a psyche question detecting a person's attitude, not sure. But thanks everyone.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 11, 2016)

I feel fine for an 80 year old.  Pity I'm only 65!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2016)

capt lightning said:


> i feel fine for an 80 year old.  Pity i'm only 65!



haha!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2016)

Carla said:


> Yeah, maybe good should be followed in parenthesis by (as it's gonna get)  ha-ha.



I would check good...I woke up this morning!!!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 12, 2016)

To me,  It means not needing any meds, supplements, vitamins, special diets etc.

I don't need or use any of that stuff.....and I feel GREAT !


----------



## Carla (Aug 12, 2016)

Falcon said:


> To me,  It means not needing any meds, supplements, vitamins, special diets etc.
> 
> I don't need or use any of that stuff.....and I feel GREAT !



Falcon, you set some very high standards! Be glad you don't have to take anything, that's great. You must be doing something right or you have some good genes, good for you!


----------



## Lon (Aug 12, 2016)

Well I am not bed ridden, don't need assisted living at this point, do my own cleaning, shopping. cooking, driving and despite being extremely hard of hearing, taking six different pills daily, with diagnosed Lymphoma and Rheumatoid Arthritis I consider myself in good health.


----------



## Eric (Aug 12, 2016)

Good health is not being tied to doctor's drugs and livin' independently, bad health is a crippling disease or terminal one


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 12, 2016)

It also depends on perspective. My Dad is 94 and takes a bunch of medications every day. Possible cataracts bothering him a bit and his balance is a bit off sometimes. But bless him he still lives independently and he and his partner have a busier social schedule than most folks a quarter their age. Maybe you have to allow some trade offs, more doctor visits and being mindful of your diet...but I consider him to be in good health


----------

